

Questions I Ask Myself Daily - DaniFong
http://blog.jamiequint.com/2007/12/01/questions-i-ask-myself-daily/

======
ScottWhigham
_I’ve found oversleeping is one of the biggest killers of productivity_

I've found that being tired allows me to be less focused and my design
decisions aren't as sharp. I'm not advocating a 56 hour sleep week but I can't
go more than 3 days w/o having 8 hrs of sleep one night or I am not at my
best. Maybe that works for him but I firmly believe everyone is different; we
all have specific sleep needs that allow us to reach our peak.

~~~
timcederman
Couldn't agree more - he gets it right in saying oversleeping kills
productivity, but then wrecks his argument by specifying it as 8 hours, and
not addressing how much time you waste when tired.

